# Balloon Tire Group Buy



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

In case some missed it, we are doing a group buy for beach tires.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...oon-tires-beach-cart-pier-cart-492226/index3/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get me four Matt. I may even add a couple more later, but four for sure.

Oh hell, go ahead and make it six


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm down for 4. PM sent.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

How big of a box of 100 tires come in??? you better be thinking of a place with a forklift to ship to.................................lol


I realize it will be several smaller boxes, but this looks like it is happening fast... and I brought it up so You'll have time to think it through... 

We really appreciate you grabbing this idea and running with it...


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Go ahead and put me down for 2, Matt. Thanks!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> I'm down for 4. PM sent.


Youre on the list Joe. Thanks



Snagged Line said:


> How big of a box of 100 tires come in??? you better be thinking of a place with a forklift to ship to.................................lol
> 
> 
> I realize it will be several smaller boxes, but this looks like it is happening fast... and I brought it up so You'll have time to think it through...
> ...


I was thinking about this too. My mailman already probably thinks we are crazy with how many packages come and go from my house everyday.



strongman said:


> Go ahead and put me down for 2, Matt. Thanks!


I have you down. Thanks!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Currently sitting at 62 tires. Not bad for a couple days. I do want to inform everyone, if this list gets complete by weeks end. China takes a holiday week like once a month it seems. So they return from CNY around the 28th. So I know i wont be able to place the order atleast until then. I wont start collecting money until after that date, if we get enough buyers before then.


----------

